# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Eνισχυτής, Home Cinema & HiFi > [Τελικός Ενισχυτής] Στόχος: επισκευή Target SD-2500

## touristakos

Καλημέρα σε όλους. Βρήκα κάποια (πολύ) παλιά μέλη του παλιού στερεοφωνικού του πατέρα μου. Ξ όψεως μόνο λίγη σκόνη. Τον ενισχυτή δεν τον άνοιξα ακόμαβ¦
Γενικά, δεν έχω ιδέα τι μπορεί να χρειαστεί να κάνω για επισκευή (εκτός από το να τα πάω σε έναν καλό μάστορα) την οποία θεωρώ και δεδομένη. Σε πρώτη φάση, αυτό που θέλω από όποιον γνωρίζει, είναι να μου πει τι καλώδια να ζητήσω από αντίστοιχο κατάστημα για να συνδέσω ενισχυτή και ηχεία. Στις φωτό βλέπετε τα σημεία σύνδεσης ηχείων και ενισχυτή (και τα δύο πρώτη φορά τα βλέπω). Επίσης τα ηχεία να πω ότι εξωτερικά δεν γράφουν πουθενά ούτε μάρκα ούτε κάτι άλλο κι έτσι αναγκάστηκα να τα ανοίξω προκειμένου κάποιος γνώστης να αναγνωρίσει το κάτι παραπάνω.

Πρώτα ο ενισχυτής που στους παλιούς μόνο άγνωστος δεν πρέπει να είναι. Target SD-2500
target front.jpg
 Και το πίσω μέρος του που στην προκειμένη ενδιαφέρει περισσότερο
target back.jpg



Και εδώ τα ηχεία. Πρώτα η εσωτερική φωτό
inside.jpg
Και τα «βύσματα»
back.jpg

----------


## nyannaco

Περισσότερα για τον ενισχυτή σου, εδώ - εγώ δεν το είχα σε υπόληψη, αλλά η τεκμηριωμένη γνώμη του ειδικού μετράει πολύ περισσότερο.
Τα βύσματα ηχείων είναι τα πολύ διαδεδομένα κάποτε DIN ή τελεία-παύλα (ήδη ψιλο-παρωχημένα την εποχή του συγκεκριμένου ενισχυτή).
Τα ηχεία, απ' όσο βλέπω, δυστυχώς είναι για τα πανηγύρια.

----------


## touristakos

> Περισσότερα για τον ενισχυτή σου, εδώ - εγώ δεν το είχα σε υπόληψη, αλλά η τεκμηριωμένη γνώμη του ειδικού μετράει πολύ περισσότερο.
> Τα βύσματα ηχείων είναι τα πολύ διαδεδομένα κάποτε DIN ή τελεία-παύλα (ήδη ψιλο-παρωχημένα την εποχή του συγκεκριμένου ενισχυτή).
> Τα ηχεία, απ' όσο βλέπω, δυστυχώς είναι για τα πανηγύρια.


Πιο πολύ με ενδιαφέρει να δουλέψει κι ας είναι η ποιότητα ήχου χάλια, να σου πω την αλήθεια. Γι'αυτό και η πρώτη μου ερώτηση αφορά τον τύπο καλωδίων.Αν αρχίσουν τα παράσιτα προφανώς και θα αποπηραθώ για την επισκευή του.

Ευχαριστώ για την πληροφορίες! 
Το σίγουρο είναι πως αν έχω θέματα (που στάνταρ θα έχω), θα απευθυνθώ στον συγκεκριμένο μάστορα κι ας μένω επαρχία

----------


## nyannaco

Η ποιότητα του ήχου δεν θα είναι χάλια με ευθύνη του ενισχυτή, αν αυτός είναι σε καλή κατάσταση ή επισκευαστεί σωστά, αν χρειάζεται επισκευή.
Οσο για κακλώδια για τα ηχεία, που ρωτάς, υπάρχουν ειδικά καλώδια γι'αυτή τη χρήση, από προσιτά μέχρι εξωτικά. Να θυμόμαστε όμως ότι η τελική ποιότητα του ήχου εξαρτάται από όλη την αλυσίδα από την πηγή μέχρι τα ηχεία, και η αλυσίδα είναι τόσο δυνατή όσο ο πιο αδύναμος κρίκος της. Χωρίς καν να ξέρω τί πηγή θα χρησιμοποιήσεις, θα ρισκάριζα να προβλέψω ότι στη δική σου περίπτωση αυτός είναι τα ηχεία, απ'ότι είδα στις φωτογραφίες. Προσωπικά με αυτά τα ηχεία θα χρησιμοποιούσα φτηνό διπολικό πλακέ καλώδιο από αυτό που χρησιμοποιείται στα πορτατίφ (ενδεικτικά, κάτι τέτοιο), και θα στοιχημάτιζα ότι δεν θα έκανε καμία διαφορά αντιληπτή στο αυτί με αυτά τα ηχεία.

----------

mikemtb73 (25-04-19)

----------


## touristakos

> Η ποιότητα του ήχου δεν θα είναι χάλια με ευθύνη του ενισχυτή, αν αυτός είναι σε καλή κατάσταση ή επισκευαστεί σωστά, αν χρειάζεται επισκευή.
> Οσο για κακλώδια για τα ηχεία, που ρωτάς, υπάρχουν ειδικά καλώδια γι'αυτή τη χρήση, από προσιτά μέχρι εξωτικά. Να θυμόμαστε όμως ότι η τελική ποιότητα του ήχου εξαρτάται από όλη την αλυσίδα από την πηγή μέχρι τα ηχεία, και η αλυσίδα είναι τόσο δυνατή όσο ο πιο αδύναμος κρίκος της. Χωρίς καν να ξέρω τί πηγή θα χρησιμοποιήσεις, θα ρισκάριζα να προβλέψω ότι στη δική σου περίπτωση αυτός είναι τα ηχεία, απ'ότι είδα στις φωτογραφίες. Προσωπικά με αυτά τα ηχεία θα χρησιμοποιούσα φτηνό διπολικό πλακέ καλώδιο από αυτό που χρησιμοποιείται στα πορτατίφ (ενδεικτικά, κάτι τέτοιο), και θα στοιχημάτιζα ότι δεν θα έκανε καμία διαφορά αντιληπτή στο αυτί με αυτά τα ηχεία.


Έλεγα να πάρω κάποιο από αυτά. Όσο για τις διαφορές που θα παρουσιαστούν και το αν θα είναι αντιληπτές, το μόνο σίγουρο είναι ότι δεν θα τις καταλάβω, κι αν τις καταλάβω, δεν είναι αυτό το θέμα μου

----------


## nyannaco

> Έλεγα να πάρω κάποιο από αυτά. Όσο για τις διαφορές που θα παρουσιαστούν και το αν θα είναι αντιληπτές, το μόνο σίγουρο είναι ότι δεν θα τις καταλάβω, κι αν τις καταλάβω, δεν είναι αυτό το θέμα μου


Μια χαρά είναι.

----------

mikemtb73 (27-04-19)

----------

